# Whole Body Scan questions



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

May 7th I had TT, it was stage 1 T3. We decided to do the whole body scan to see if the cancer moved anywhere before doing RAI. What I am getting confused about (ok I am just generally confused)  when I see what people have gone through with RAI, I seem to read that it is similar to the body scan.

For Starters, I am going to be given two pills that will allow them to see the cancer if any. What are those pills called is it I-131? in any case, I thought that I read that being around my 4 year old would be safe after taking the pills. Am I wrong? Do I need to stay clear of her? and the cat?

As for the LID, does baking soda have iodine in it? Can I have egg whites? My Endo said that she just tells everyone no eggs. But, I told her that I thought no yolks and she didn't know. I am gluten free and allergic to so much that low iodine is making things just slightly more interesting. Also, someone suggested So Delicious Coconut Milk creamer for my coffee. I see that sodium is zero and the ingredients look safe....but I just read someone said no Almond milk any one know about coconut milk?

My dr. is putting in for Zofran as she said that the Thyrogen may make me naucious. In the other posts that I read on here, it didn't seem anyone felt sick.

also, sorry so long but:

1) Monday June 23rd I get Thyrogen shot

2) Tuesday June 24th I get Thyrogen shot

3) Wed June 25th I get two pills

4) Thurs. day off (probably will want to die?)

5) Friday, approximately 2 hour scan.

Does this sound correct?

Thanks

Tara


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, let's see if I can help.... 

1) *Most* (but not all the times) of the time, the whole body scan uses I-123, which IS radioactive, but is not nearly as dangerous as I-131. I-131 is what is used to "kill" the thyroid cells and you do have to follow some kind of isolation protocols with I-131. There are no protocols for isolation with I-123. So...if you have I-123, your daughter and your cat will be fine. If they use I-131, it is usually a VERY small dose for WBSs...you will have to follow the hospitals guidelines. Because isolation guidelines vary based on dosage, I can't tell you how to protect them (again, only in the case were they use I-131).

2) Egg whites are fine. I don't know about baking soda or almond milk, but I followed the LID cookbook to a "T" and it worked for me:

http://www.thyca.org/download/document/231/Cookbook.pdf

http://www.thyca.org/pap-fol/lowiodinediet/

This is also an awesome blog about LID: http://thelowiodinediet.blogspot.com/

3) Thyrogen made my drowsy the first time and had no effect on me the second time. I was offered zofran after my RAI treatment dose -- nausea is very common -- but I did not use it.

4) That schedule was similar to mine, although I only got one pill and I also got bloodwork to confirm that the thyrogen worked and that I was not pregnant.

It feels overwhelming right now, but really, it's just a big inconvenience. There's a lot of waiting around and boring stuff, but overall the process was easy.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks Joplin,

I hate the lack of information the hospital and doctors give you. For this test, I am sure I can't wear my Ipod huh? That would make the time go by so much better. Thank you for the links. I did see the cookbook before but I have to look again as I didn't really see about breakfast.

Thanks again
Ta


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't think you can wear an ipod. I know I had to take off my necklace. Maybe if you can position the wires to your ear buds so that they are underneath you, it might work...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Probably no iPod, but they may be able to play music for you in the room. Ask.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When I did my uptake exam (which was the I-123), I had to take off all of my jewelry and they definitely wouldn't let me have an iPod.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

I thought it was a long shot, but maybe they will play good music in there. Either that, maybe I can sleep.  BTW, I can't remember where I saw this yesterday - please forgive me if it was someone on here, but since I am on the low iodine diet and couldn't think what to put in my coffee. The best thing, marshmellow. It sweetened it and made it creamy. just saying. Have a great day everyone.

Thanks

Tara


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

another question, I have an organic, grass-fed, all beef jerky- that all they put in it is black pepper and sea salt. I emailed them yesterday asking if the sea salt they use has iodine in it. She responded saying" There is naturally occurring iodine and nitrates, but no added iodine" In your take of this, could I eat this jerky, but keep it to the 6 ounces of meat a day limit?

Thanks
Tara


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

On the list of foods not allowed:

Iodized salt, sea salt, and any foods containing iodized salt and sea salt

http://www.thyca.org/pap-fol/lowiodinediet/

Sorry!!!


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

sea salt confuses me cause I thought most sea salts don't have iodine in them?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nope, just about any product from the sea or made from products from the sea or that are in some way related to the ocean are high in iodine (usually naturally occurring).

In fact, if I recall correctly, they advise that if you really want to "stick" to the low-iodine thing, you are not suppose to swim in salt water either.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

I just found a website that said this and now I get it- it naturally has more iodine that we should have in a day bleh. and plewwy

Iodine in Sea Salt

Although sea salt does contain iodine, it generally provides less iodine than table salt, according to the American Heart Association. This is because many, but not all, varieties of regular table salt are iodized -- meaning extra iodine is added during processing. However, if you prefer the crunchy texture and strong flavor of sea salt but want the extra iodine found in iodized table salt, look for varieties of iodized sea salt. Though it can be difficult to determine the exact amount of iodine in sea salt because it isn't included on nutrition facts labels, many iodized salts contain about 71 micrograms in each 1/4-teaspoon portion, according to the Office of Dietary Supplements.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Nope, just about any product from the sea or made from products from the sea or that are in some way related to the ocean are high in iodine (usually naturally occurring).
> 
> In fact, if I recall correctly, they advise that if you really want to "stick" to the low-iodine thing, you are not suppose to swim in salt water either.


THat is amazing about not swimming in the sea. Man this is not fun at all. It is so hard being Gluten Free and low iodine. But it is only for two more weeks, I guess I can manage. Cool Find and saving grace for my one cup of coffee a day- is Soo Delicious coconut milk creamer french vanilla. I think that even after this test, I may give up half and half for this stuff. Sorry if I mentioned this before - I am just excited about it. Geesh, thankfully I could get excited about something lately. LOL.  thanks for your info. It is helpful


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Kosher salt is ok right? it does say salt with out iodine, so is it safe to say it is not naturally iodinized... right?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, kosher salt is fine (provided there's no added iodine, which there generally is not). I used regular table salt without iodine when I made my bread.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok, this maybe a really stupid question, but I will ask anyhow. Will this scan show any cancer or can it only pickup Thyroid cancer cells? I ask this not only for the obvious reason, but my insurance has this nurse that calls me every three months to discuss - I don't know- I find it useless, but she said that I need to take a mammogram. I held myself back from saying-really really this is what I need to do while doing this. But then I thought, hmmmmmm, I am doing a whole body scan- if I had breast cancer wouldn't it show?

Sorry if the stupid boat hit me in the head today.

Thanks

Tara


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Not a stupid question at all!

It only shows thyroid cells (which are the only cells in your body that absorb iodine...you are taking radioactive iodine, which means thyroid cells "light up" on the scan). If the thyroid cells have metastasized to other parts of your body (very unlikely) then the cells in those body parts might "light up" too. But, if you have another cancer (let's hope not!) and those cells don't originate from your thyroid, the scan won't pick it up.

I had a mammo about the same time the thyroid issues cropped up.


----------



## Tara1313 (Mar 11, 2014)

ugh, Thanks for that info - geesh it would be nice to get a two-fer on something huh? LOL. Joplin, you must have nerves of steal. Seriously, I would be frantic to have to wait for results of yet another test that might say cancer. Ugh ugh ugh. LOL

Thanks
Ta


----------

